# Orientation



## 2legit2quit (Oct 10, 2020)

I was just recently offered a position with target. When I accepted the offer letter, it had an orientation date of 10/14. However, when I spoke to someone, they started they had me scheduled for 10/23 and I should receive a phone call 2-3 days before the orientation. Should I call HR again to confirm my orientation date because I’m so confused on what date to show up on.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 11, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## SamPorterBridges (Oct 25, 2020)

If someone called you with a different date and time, then forget what your job offer pdf says.


----------

